# Gas smoker not producing enough smoke (smoke vault 24")



## timberman (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey all, new to the forum. I have been an electric smoker for a couple decades and pretty successful at it.

I have a new smoke vault 24" gas and have smoked some easy stuff in it already like jerky, t-loin, chicken.

So my main concern is that I am not getting enough smoke, I typically like a very deep smoke. I am using small twigs and 1-2" round mesquite sticks on the hot plate and they are dry, not soaked.

I could use some hints to get more smoke...what do you think?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

When you say you aren't getting a deep smoke are you talking about a deep smoke ring that you see or you aren't getting  enough of a smoke taste in general in the meat?


----------



## timberman (Feb 4, 2012)

Both rb. There is virtually no smoke coming from the smoker and the taste left in the meat is subtle. I prefer a very heavy smoke taste in some of the things I smoke.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

Well a nice thin smoke is what you are looking for vs having a thick white billering smoke. But if you aren't getting enough smoke flavor maybe you could try a stronger flavor wood such as Hickory  or something. What kind of chip pan do you have? Is it burning out right away where you aren't applying smoke all the time because it burns  out and you need to add more wood to the pan? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

Try using mesquite wood chips. You will get a lot of smoke, but you will have to add more every 45 minutes or so. I use wood chunks in my Vault & crank it up on high in the beginning to get the pan good & hot. When the chunks start to smoke I bring the temp down & they continue to smoke.

Would you go over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome. Thanks!


----------



## timberman (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks rb for your thoughts. Personally I do like the thick white smoke for some things, like waterfowl jerky. The stock plate is what I smoke with, I would think it is Iron and about 10"x10" or so right above the burner. Short answer on fuel wood is that is it smoldering but certainly not quickly enough, especially to smoke.

Since the last message from SmokinAL I followed his suggestions, and IT WORKED! Seems I was not putting enough initial heat in the chip pan to begin with to get the wood going. So I got a good smoke output but probably not enough to thoroughly smoke out some goose jerky but I will work on different types of wood and see what happens.

I can say at this point I prefer my electric box set up for several reasons, 1. no propane, 2. more smoke, 3. can put full on split logs on top of the burner, 4. with the watt regulator I can maintain the same consistency in temperature as I realize with the gas burner. Honestly, I am actually quite put off by the amount of propane the smoke vault requires to get your hot smoke (220 ish) going and maintained. Not only that but the vents cannot be fully closed (not even close) thus creating quite an inefficient, IMO ineffective cook.

I will see about this roll call now. Thanks again Al


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, I have a GOSM propane smoker which is similar to yours, I installed a needle valve after the regulator for more precise temp control (try a needle valve search here for more info and pics) and I installed a baffle under the top vent to slow the heat down from rushing through the smoker, similar to our kitchen stoves, I also bent the tabs on the side vents out and keep them closed at all times, they don't seem to effect anything in the smoker.

Here's the link to the baffle, I close the top vent to about 3/4" open, use considerable less propane now and I don't have any creosote buildup in the smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/77467/gosm-mods

Gene


----------



## timberman (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for the reply Gene. It strikes me that a (retail) $400 smoker can't be built right to begin with.

I was pretty much going to cut the tabs off the circle vents (that stop them from closing) so I can actually shut the system up. Also, with the Smoke Vault there is a fine temperature dial and adjustable regulator that will let me adjust temps from about 100 f to 3-400 f. In that respect it is a good machine, also the space available is ample for non commercial application (provided you buy the 2 or 3 extra racks with it.


----------

